# CBS Loft



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Any thought's on CBS lofts. I am seriously considering purchasing 2 breeder pair from them. 

Anyone on the forum have any dealing's with them ??

Thanks in advance 

Anthony in NC


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

no pboblem at all w/me. bought a pair of albert marcelis and a couple of janssen a year ago.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Paid $500 for a RCC Janssen..After 3 years,I threw him out of the loft and he flew away..Never raised me anything...Good riddens !!....Alamo


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Goingatitagain said:


> Any thought's on CBS lofts. I am seriously considering purchasing 2 breeder pair from them.
> 
> Anyone on the forum have any dealing's with them ??
> 
> ...


I did a loft tour of CBS, it was an experience. Rick has a top notch operation and he does have good birds. He also has a lot of birds that I would not get, but that is just me. I am getting very picky 

You should be too.

Let us know what birds you are looking at and we might give you more of our thoughts. 

I will say this about Rick, he is a tough racer, believe me I know, my club races against his birds.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

eyespyer said:


> I did a loft tour of CBS, it was an experience. Rick has a top notch operation and he does have good birds. He also has a lot of birds that I would not get, but that is just me. I am getting very picky
> 
> You should be too.
> 
> ...


 Hi eyespyer... Thanks for your input on CBS. Any suggestions on where to be looking. 

Lawton, OK Did my AIT at FT Sill training back in 71 before I shipped out . I sure it's changed alot.


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Alamo said:


> Paid $500 for a RCC Janssen..After 3 years,I threw him out of the loft and he flew away..Never raised me anything...Good riddens !!....Alamo


UH OH that's not good !! I'm sure you were frustrated spending that much money for a bird that did'nt produce


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have birds from CBS. Never had a problem with them... they bred me some of my best birds.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

Goingatitagain said:


> Any thought's on CBS lofts. I am seriously considering purchasing 2 breeder pair from them.
> 
> Anyone on the forum have any dealing's with them ??
> 
> ...






i believe they have good birds. the only thing is that the 2 birds that i sent on the 2009 winnerscupusa OLR bit all of his six entries and some of his entries got lost already during the training.




















kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have one bird off of CBS birds. He is an Engels cock. He has given me some good birds. CBS sold all of their Engels. Like any breeding operation, they will have some good ones and some bad ones. It is an easier way to get birds off of imports then to buy from Europe. From studying the page a bit, My thoughts are that his Janssen based birds give him the best results.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Aris said:


> no pboblem at all w/me. bought a pair of albert marcelis and a couple of janssen a year ago.


Let me know how your Marcellis birds do for you. My old imported hen is Marcellis blood off of Gust and Verinque a Berchmoes bird down from Marcellis stock. I have only gotten one egg off of her. He is raising babies this year.


----------



## Aris (Jul 26, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Let me know how your Marcellis birds do for you. My old imported hen is Marcellis blood off of Gust and Verinque a Berchmoes bird down from Marcellis stock. I have only gotten one egg off of her. He is raising babies this year.


yup i will.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

2 of the top 10 birds from the Joseph Hoffman Memorial One Loft Race has cbs blood in it. 
http://www.ipigeon.com/auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=85145


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Goingatitagain said:


> UH OH that's not good !! I'm sure you were frustrated spending that much money for a bird that did'nt produce


Buying birds is a crap shoot...You have a 10-15% chance of getting a nugget...


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info. I will be careful how I step.


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alamo it was because it was too old , what was the reason


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Just my opinion---
you can't go wrong dealing with CBS.
Never had any problems with CBS birds.
If I thought I had a problem with one of them--Call them -explain- They will make it Right.


----------



## Char-B Loft (Dec 28, 2008)

Rick at CBS is great to do business with...One of the cocks I bought from him was a blank shooter and Rick replaced the bird no questions asked...


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Lazaro1981......I bought the bird as a young bird.....I Bred him the next year for the first time as a yearling....After 3 years with different mates,I let the bird out,to get rid of him...He never bred any birds that even got clocked in a race....I just figured I wasted $500....And I am not the type of person to 'STICK" it to another pigeon flyer by selling them something that will not breed anything worth while.....I have some real nice old birds on my race team,that I can sell,that I know will produce pigeons that will get clocked in race time,no matter what the weather conditions are....As far as winning races with their offspring,it will depend if the mating clicks pretty good....Alamo


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Alamo said:


> Lazaro1981......I bought the bird as a young bird.....I Bred him the next year for the first time as a yearling....After 3 years with different mates,I let the bird out,to get rid of him...He never bred any birds that even got clocked in a race....I just figured I wasted $500....And I am not the type of person to 'STICK" it to another pigeon flyer by selling them something that will not breed anything worth while.....I have some real nice old birds on my race team,that I can sell,that I know will produce pigeons that will get clocked in race time,no matter what the weather conditions are....As far as winning races with their offspring,it will depend if the mating clicks pretty good....Alamo


After this experience did you start looking again at local birds? Where do you now look for that new bird? Thanks


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

RPALMER.....I received a couple of birds as gifts....Those are usally the best birds to get...Not because you don`t have to pay for them,but because someone who LIKES you as a buddy/friend,will not give you a dud.....One of my fellow club members gave me #110 RCH as a baby....She was 86th Overall on a 500/600 mile race that had only 14 day birds,with 1208 birds & 104 lofts flying....She also has bred me a 2nd place Auction race bird
that won ($600)....Now this bird was a gift....I didn`t have to pay $500 for it....So I would say,if a good pigeon flyer takes a liking to you,and he helps you with guidence on how to do things,and if he gives you a bird or two,I would bet that he is giving you VG birds....Right now,a good friend has given me 6 VG birds to cross into my family of pigeons...The yb`s have been doing real well...Last year I got a 4th place Auction bird out of a bird that was out of his & my bloodlines.....The big mistake I have made over the last 20+ years,is not bringing in any new birds to cross with my stock...All my birds are so related,that I needed new blood to cross in,to get better flying results....My birds handle real well,look great,keep healthy without meds,but needed a transfusion of blood from the outside..Look what happened with #110,which was given to me as a gift....She crossed well with a son from my #1 stock cock....I need to do this for a year or so,to blend these other birds into my line...A Sion hen from Skylake sions,is the only bird I have purchased,and is in my stock loft...And she is mated to ANOTHER cock,who is from my #1 stock cock...Their YB`s from last year look pretty good...I don`t know if I am going to fly Old Birds this year...The $$$ needed for training/racing OB`s,with gas so high,seems like we are throwing the money away...It would cost me $40 in gas,just to bring my birds to the club,and the clock the next day back with the results...That`s alot of $$$,and that is not including shipping cost etc for the club and combine.....I think $4 or more for gas will stop a few guys from flying OB`s,because there is no $$ to be won,to get your $$ back even if you win.....Alamo


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

Goingatitagain No Matter Who You Get Your Birds From There Is No Gurantied It Will Be Good Even The Best Pair In The World Will Breed Bad Ones.cbs Do Have Good Birds And The Price Is Fair.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Alamo said:


> RPALMER.....I received a couple of birds as gifts....Those are usally the best birds to get...Not because you don`t have to pay for them,but because someone who LIKES you as a buddy/friend,will not give you a dud.....One of my fellow club members gave me #110 RCH as a baby....She was 86th Overall on a 500/600 mile race that had only 14 day birds,with 1208 birds & 104 lofts flying....She also has bred me a 2nd place Auction race bird
> that won ($600)....Now this bird was a gift....I didn`t have to pay $500 for it....So I would say,if a good pigeon flyer takes a liking to you,and he helps you with guidence on how to do things,and if he gives you a bird or two,I would bet that he is giving you VG birds....Right now,a good friend has given me 6 VG birds to cross into my family of pigeons...The yb`s have been doing real well...Last year I got a 4th place Auction bird out of a bird that was out of his & my bloodlines.....The big mistake I have made over the last 20+ years,is not bringing in any new birds to cross with my stock...All my birds are so related,that I needed new blood to cross in,to get better flying results....My birds handle real well,look great,keep healthy without meds,but needed a transfusion of blood from the outside..Look what happened with #110,which was given to me as a gift....She crossed well with a son from my #1 stock cock....I need to do this for a year or so,to blend these other birds into my line...A Sion hen from Skylake sions,is the only bird I have purchased,and is in my stock loft...And she is mated to ANOTHER cock,who is from my #1 stock cock...Their YB`s from last year look pretty good...I don`t know if I am going to fly Old Birds this year...The $$$ needed for training/racing OB`s,with gas so high,seems like we are throwing the money away...It would cost me $40 in gas,just to bring my birds to the club,and the clock the next day back with the results...That`s alot of $$$,and that is not including shipping cost etc for the club and combine.....I think $4 or more for gas will stop a few guys from flying OB`s,because there is no $$ to be won,to get your $$ back even if you win.....Alamo


Thanks for the information. Wow 20 years line breeding. That in of it's self is really something. I'm glad that after 20 years of hard work you are an over night success.

I went to a futurity auction last month outside of my area just to see what was what. Almost 20 gallons of gas latter I got back home (1 1/2 hour one way). I totally agree with you on the price of fuel. I was thinking of maybe going the other way in racing OB in 300+ races. I can't enter every race that comes along. I just can't. I'm just starting up a new loft and have been looking at birds from all over the world. I guess if their pedigrees did the flying they would be worth the asking price. Any way getting my birds will be filled with stress. I'm all ready stressed just thinking about it. But I only have new eyes once. Then like everyone else I just keep on going. Thanks again.


----------

